# Trying to find these in US



## Raul_Fury (Feb 8, 2012)

Jante 99 Qualit Suprieure Dport Sur Mesure Jante Arrire plus Concave Noir Brillant Face Polie (tous diamètres) pour votre hyundai Genesis Coupe I found these rims (through a youtube video) I've been looking all over for these in the US but no luck, any help if anyone knows about this kind of stuff?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow not a bad price for 18s with wheels and tires.. I only understand that part lol.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I know there is a similar rim out there, but I have no idea what brand carries it. I'd try going to carid.com and looking through their group of 18 inch rims and seeing if anything matches. Otherwise, youw ould have to search through each wheel manufacturer's web-site catalog to try and find a match.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Was my post deleted??


----------



## Raul_Fury (Feb 8, 2012)

Gave up on these, looks like the cruze I saw it on was a diesel and different bolt pattern, thanks though guys.


----------

